# Charcoal/pastel portrait of Meadow!



## Starr (Jan 19, 2015)

Hello! Check out the portrait I did today of Meadow (Coda is next). It's charcoal and pastel. Let me know what you think  I'll be hanging it up in my bedroom! I'm so excited to see it framed and on my wall!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

very nice!!!!!! i love it <3 u did a great job on it!


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Love it!! You are very talented!! Meadow looks so cute!! Can't wait to see your next portrait of Coda!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Wow it looks great, well done!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I think that is fantastic, people would definitely pay for portraits as good as that.


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow, great. You are very talented.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

This is awesome! You really captured her perfectly. What a talent!😊


----------



## Starr (Jan 19, 2015)

Thank you everyone! I'm loving all the support! I'm thinking about creating an etsy account. If anyone wants one of their dog let me know and I'll give you a good price


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

hfkgebut omg. Amazing.

I love it!!


----------



## Starr (Jan 19, 2015)

Thank you Moonfall!


----------



## Pure love (Sep 13, 2014)

You did an amazing job! Nice work.


----------



## Starr (Jan 19, 2015)

Pure love said:


> You did an amazing job! Nice work.



Thank you! I'm so appreciative of the support


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

That picture is priceless! You did a phenomenal job!


----------



## Starr (Jan 19, 2015)

Zorana1125 said:


> That picture is priceless! You did a phenomenal job!



Thanks Zorana! I'm hoping to start selling portraits soon!


----------

